# i found my baby puppy!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

ok, so i recently asked advice about two breeders. thank you for your responses. i actually went with someone else altogether. my lil boy comes home in 2 weeks! i was just curious about what i should bring with me when i pick him up? should i bring a carrier? and do I buy food ahead or will the breeder suggest what brand of food to buy once i go get him? kind of dumb questions, but it's been awhile since i had to get a puppy again. my Bijou passed away after 14 wonderful years together....so after much pain, i am looking forward to loving again. ) but like i said its been awhile since i've had to be in puppy mode. any advice is always appreciated.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> ok, so i recently asked advice about two breeders. thank you for your responses. i actually went with someone else altogether. my lil boy comes home in 2 weeks! i was just curious about what i should bring with me when i pick him up? should i bring a carrier? and do I buy food ahead or will the breeder suggest what brand of food to buy once i go get him? kind of dumb questions, but it's been awhile since i had to get a puppy again. my Bijou passed away after 14 wonderful years together....so after much pain, i am looking forward to loving again. ) but like i said its been awhile since i've had to be in puppy mode. any advice is always appreciated.[/B]


 *Congrates to you!









What I took when I picked up my new puppy was:

Nuti-Cal
A carrier
Water bottle
Blanket
Potty Pad
Toy
and CAMERA!

Don't forget the CAMERA!!!

Wookie's breeder gave me food, and I am sure your breeder will suggest some food, IF not ask what the puppy has been eating. You do not what to change the puppies food right away. How old is your new puppy?

How long is the trip from your home to where you will be picking up your puppy?

OH good, good luck!

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

thank you! i'll def take your suggestions. he will be 12 weeks old when i go to get him. and it's about a 2 hour drive from my house. i can't wait...so much to do before!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If you're going to put him in a carrier in the car, please be sure that he has been in a carrier before. I didn't think of that when I went to pick up Kallie. I was by myself and brought a carrier. She totally freaked out and was clawing at it and screaming and the drive was only about 3 miles. I couldn't get home fast enough. Even now, four years later, I feel guilty that I traumatized her on that first day. 

Congratulations on your new pup!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> If you're going to put him in a carrier in the car, please be sure that he has been in a carrier before. I didn't think of that when I went to pick up Kallie. I was by myself and brought a carrier. She totally freaked out and was clawing at it and screaming and the drive was only about 3 miles. I couldn't get home fast enough. Even now, four years later, I feel guilty that I traumatized her on that first day.
> 
> Congratulations on your new pup!![/B]



Oh yes! I did the same, and Linus pooed within the first 5 mins of the hour drive home. Pulling over on the side of the highway with a crying puppy was not fun!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You also might want to take little pieces of boiled chicken with you. Nothing makes friends

quite so fast as a little chicken! I would also take a towel in case of accident (either end).


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW ADDITION!!!! This puppy will be even more special to you. My puppies ride in a car buddy and have no problems. I hate putting them in a crate just to go to the vet or pick up my grandson from school. It teaches them how to ride in a car for when they go home with someone.
Every puppy is different. The poop thing happens quite a bit though. First timers get nervous and the next thing you know, you smell something........ahh what a present.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Congrats to you!









I've been talking my breeder to death about what to get our new puppy. I want to try and keep her as close to her current schedule as possible. So I asked for her whole routine, brand food, favorite toys. LOL So I would just ask the breeder what your puppy is eating and routine.

Good luck!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

sounds good...when i go to buy the carrier i am assuming size small right? i was looking on pet edge. they have a good selection....but as far as size...small right?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I just held fenway in my arms...I had my bf drive. it was a good bonding experience. our drive was about 45 minutes. so if you get someone to come with you to drive I think that is good too. Conrats! can't wait to see him! (hinthint)


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!









my friend's breeder had suggested that she send something (t-shirt, blanket) that has your scent on it to the breeder so the puppy was familiar with your scent. also since the blanket was in the pen with her and her mom and siblings when the puppy came to my friend's house, she had something that had her family's scent on it also. the first few days, the puppy was attached to the blanket and she was really glad that she had sent it.

oh - forgot to add - don't wash it before you send it - you need to have something with your "smell"


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just going to suggest this as well. Before we got Shayna, she was sleeping with a friend of the breeder's son, so they gave me the pillowcase. I had a carrier, and put the pillowcase in there, but on the drive home, Shayna kept crying. So, 10 minutes into the hour-long drive, I took her out and she just slept peacefully on my lap. I was alone in the car, so I know it was kind of dangerous. I did stop to take her out of the carrier. I strongly recommend having someone else drive, if it is possible.

At home, we had a crate for her, and we put the pillowcase in the crate with her. She slept in the crate for the first few months. Shayna did cry a bit, because she had spent the past two weeks sleeping on someone's bed. A trainer had recommended for us to keep her in the crate and at bedtime, we kept the crate by the side of our bed. We also bought this toy with an insert that can be microwaved, so that the Shayna could have a warm buddy in the crate with her. We both work, so we picked up our puppy to conincide with a long weekend, so we could spend as much quality time with her the first few days in her new home. We also isolated her in two rooms, we were told introducing her to a big house should be done only a little at a time, so she was not overwhelmed. Of course, at 12 weeks, Shayna was already going up and down stairs, so we weren't so worried about her being overwhelmed.

Others have already told you about getting the breeder's food. We did this, and overall, it's a good idea to maintain the routine the breeder had for the first week or two. Of course, eventually your puppy will have to adjust to YOUR schedule and routine. Nutrical was a lifesaver as Shayna was rather finicky and would focus more on playing than eating. Do have your puppy get used to the daily grooming. I started Shayna gettinig used to wearing the leash around the house and walking her around a room on the leash.

ENJOY your new puppy! They grow up soooo fast. Shayna will be one year old in 19 days!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

you are all so helpful thank you! i think this weekend i'll go and get a crate. and i'll take u up on your suggestions (breeders food, driving buddy, etc). i'll be sure to post pics once he arrives. 2 weeks to go.


----------

